# NJ, Bayonne/Jersey City: Looking for dedicated player



## Grand Harvester (Jun 25, 2004)

Our tight-knit group is looking for a new player to join our circle.  Just one player.  We are running on the final leg of an on-going high adventure game.  After that, we will be playing in the world of Dragonlance.  We play 3.5 edition and want serious, mature players.  The game is on fridays from 8pm to sunrise, yup we're all-nighters.  Still interested and can commute to the Bayonne/Jersey City area?  E-mail me (geoffr4247 at aol dot com) and I'll set up a meet and greet if we approve of you.

My name's Jeff, BTW


----------

